# travel advice



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

in september i'll be driving across canada from alberta to newfoundland to live permantly, which is a 6000 km drive ( about 5 or 6 days) plus a 6 hr boat ride. is it practical to take my hedgie along ? maybe its a dumb question, i'm just really torn about it. i dont want to give her up, and flying her is not an option. i just need some opinions on what i should do


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If it's a one way trip, I think it would be fine to take her. How is she during car rides? Also, what type of cage? If you use the plastic bins as a cage, that could be used for during travel as well. Or even if you get one just for travelling, so she can have all her bedding and comforts of "home" while on the road. Just check with the boat company to make sure they would allow you to take her on the boat with you. You'll probably need to have an actual "cat carrier" type for on the boat though. 

So personally, I'd take my hedgie along for the ride, especially since it's a permanent stay.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Sure you could take her! Just get a nice sized cat carrier for the ride and put her fleece liner and her bed in there and she'll be set. also get her used to the idea of a water bottle by putting it in her cage now along with her water bowl. she may surprise you and decide to use the bottle as well. that way she can have fresh water on the ride without too much spillage. also make sure her food is avaible to her too.

its best to use a cat carrier instead of a cardboard box or some other type of container. if you get into an accident EMT are trained to look for cat/dog carriers and get them out of the card. theyre not going to look twice at a plastic bin


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

yea, i'm deff gonna take her ! theres no way i can leave her behind <3 as far as car rides goes, she seems to deal with it pretty good, altho the vet and the groomers is only a short car ride from my house, she doesn't freak out or get sick or any thing. i'm mostly worried about the boat ride. 6 hrs on choppy waters is a long ride :S does any one know if that is going to cause any potential problems ?? how can i help her deal with motion sickness ?


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

nevermind, i just found a good thread on motion sickness


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

And just to add. Don't forget handwarmers or snugglesafe disc, mostly for the boat ride, since it does tend to be windy out on the water, even if you're inside, it can still get breezy with people going in and out.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

yea, good call.... where can i find those ? would canadian tire or some place simalliar carry them ?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, canadian tire has them, just did a search on their website. 
Single pair for $1.49, and 10pack for $9.99. They last for 6 hours. 

I've looked for snuggle safe discs in the pet stores around, as well as searching the petshop websites and have yet to find them. But since it's just one trip, it'd be easiest to find handwarmers. Just stick them in socks, or have something to wrap around them, so your hedgie doesn't get burned, as they can get pretty hot.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

awsome ! thanks for your help !


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Ya, canadian tire has them, just did a search on their website.
> Single pair for $1.49, and 10pack for $9.99. They last for 6 hours.
> 
> I've looked for snuggle safe discs in the pet stores around, as well as searching the petshop websites and have yet to find them. But since it's just one trip, it'd be easiest to find handwarmers. Just stick them in socks, or have something to wrap around them, so your hedgie doesn't get burned, as they can get pretty hot.


CTC must have changed what they sell since I last looked. Their hand warmers used to be around $4 which was crazy since Walmart had them for less than half that. A 10 pack for $9.99 is a great deal.

The only place I ever found Snuggle Safes was Petsmart and they are inconsistent of when they have them. I'd check often. At the store here they are over with folding dog crates and the mats that go inside them.

You can also ask at vet offices. They use them and might be able to order you one.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I just did a search in their website and that was the price that it gave me. And it's not a "web sales" prices as it also says it's only available "in store"

And huh, I'll have to check the petsmarts around and even check the vets to see about the snuggle discs. I would LOVE to have one as a precaution.


----------

